# controversial program from NI



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

BBC iPlayer - The Lion, the Keeper and the Dealer

Its quite interesting I didnt know this many people were keeping big cats ect in NI until recently, apparently its kicked up quite a fuss amongst keepers in NI and theres been alot of complaints about it already.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good....

I need a Ipod / Iphone version


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah its quite interesting a few croc keepers and people keeping venomous snakes and big cats.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Good programme !!

Disturbing that people keep these animals with no license though !!


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i saw that and couldnt beleve that people were keeping the animals with no liscence but the bloke that was told if he got tagged one more time he would die was stupit IMO


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

this makes me wonder how many DWA animals are over in england with out a License. 

I was offered a Rattle Snake or a Speckled caiman with out a licanse about two years ago. But I would have though you'd hear about someone getting bitten every now and again.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well there was no license procedure so it was all legal.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

yeah should have got it, would have saved me loads of money, with the hole license fee, public liability insurance, the yearly vet fee, visits from the fire services to check to see how easy a rescue would be..... 
Bugger 

lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont have to have fire service visits thats all quite hectic


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

it was one of the thing you've got to do in leeds.
Where they through everything in your way to stop you getting a DWA license. 

Lucky I live in Huddersfield thats covered by Kirklees, where it isn't too bad.
As long as you get your license in early januray. cos they have a limited amount of licenses. So I heard.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

limited amount is just up to them, they cant refuse you a license by saying "we have limited amount" theres not law to say that afaik, it would be discrimination.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Well as yet I haven't put in a real application, I just asked them for all the information about dwarf caimen, on what I needed to do to get the DWA. But I can't afford it at the moment. with all the overheads. ie the vet bills just out it out my reach at the moment.

Shame.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The NI situation is changing, as the authorities are bringing in DWA legislation. One of my contacts has just been awarded the contract to deal with all seized animals, so there has now been a complete change, bringing NI in line with the rest of the UK.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it says the legislation was brought in 2 years ago though.


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

watched this last night, some people are very strange!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Strange*



ScottGB said:


> it was one of the thing you've got to do in leeds.
> Where they through everything in your way to stop you getting a DWA license. *cos they have a limited amount of licenses.*


No council can enforce on a quota of licenses that illegal and an infrigment of your civil liberties.

Also I never heard of anyone being check by the Fire service.....I challange that anytime.. but there again I like to fight officialdom with a passion:2thumb:

PM me their contact details and i'll pose as someone moving to the area and check out their attitude.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

weird program eh?
they reconed that out of 100 dwa keepers only 7 applied!!
haha there government are NEVER gonna get all the dwa keeper to get a license


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the video, it was a great watch, this is even more proof that the DWA is unenforcable, unthoughtful and not necessarily for animal welfare. I don't blame people for not surrendering their animals hence why theres literally hundreds of people unlicensed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*seizure !*

I heard from a friend acroos the boarder in Northern Ireland that the government have confiscated his Viper under the dangerous wild animals licence on friday. Only thing is that he is at Uni in england [rmv].He has since heard that they have taken it to a petshop in belfast and are going to give it to another keeper. at the end of the program they said they had another uk firm looking after the animals, but that must be a lie as it has definately gone to a petshop as someone he knows was in the shop at the weekend and was told about it.Obviously the government have not improved since the program, i wouldnt be suprised if they are not going to kill it or let the shop sell it to the other keeper.I am thinking of emailing one of the news papers who ran the story about the beheaded lions to tell them as at least that way the government wont be able to kill it because its cheaper.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so he was on this site and saw the thread? its all an odd string of events.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

SiUK said:


> so he was on this site and saw the thread? its all an odd string of events.


 
[rmv] it related to Northern Ireland.

The DWA in Northern Ireland was not publisised in the general press when it was comming in, until the day it was launched. At that time I and many of my friends never visited this or other forums and I am not sure if you even had a thread about it then, did you?

If you missed it on the one day they talked about 28.12.06 (when i suspect many people were still enjoying christmas then it was not that hard to miss the 1 minute slot it had on the bbc NI news


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I heard from a friend acroos the boarder in Northern Ireland that the government have confiscated his Viper under the dangerous wild animals licence on friday. Only thing is that he is at Uni in england [rmv].He has since heard that they have taken it to a petshop in belfast and are going to give it to another keeper. at the end of the program they said they had another uk firm looking after the animals, but that must be a lie as it has definately gone to a petshop as someone he knows was in the shop at the weekend and was told about it.Obviously the government have not improved since the program, i wouldnt be suprised if they are not going to kill it or let the shop sell it to the other keeper.I am thinking of emailing one of the news papers who ran the story about the beheaded lions to tell them as at least that way the government wont be able to kill it because its cheaper.


Not a lie, there is a company in the UK contracted to deal with seized DWA.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> [rmv] it related to Northern Ireland.
> 
> The DWA in Northern Ireland was not publisised in the general press when it was comming in, until the day it was launched. At that time I and many of my friends never visited this or other forums and I am not sure if you even had a thread about it then, did you?
> 
> If you missed it on the one day they talked about 28.12.06 (when i suspect many people were still enjoying christmas then it was not that hard to miss the 1 minute slot it had on the bbc NI news


Na not him seeing it odd, he used to post on mine and my mates old forum, just the fact of the decapitated lions, everyone on the program even the council mateys or whoever they were sounded shifty no one really had any answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Not a lie, there is a company in the UK contracted to deal with seized DWA.


 
The Snake is definately in a belfast petshop. They told my friend that the government were saving money and were giving the snake to another keeper rather than sending it to the proper authorities. 

From watching the show it seems they dont care about the animals regardless of what they say. 

Firstly they left the lions and tigers in that awefull place with the ginger guy looking after them, why did they not rehome them? saving money!
Cheaper to pay him a pitence to house them in crap conditions and then destroy them than it would have been to ship them to a zoo or sanctuary somewhere.

If they have a contract with someone in the UK why have they not come and collected the Viper? Cheaper to pay a local shop a few euros a day to look after it than it is to send it somewhere it will get looked after properly.

Cheaper to give the snake away to someone than re-home it properly.

who is this company in the UK, they probably dont exist. Typical Government, ours is the same. Dont do anything properly, just the cheapest bodge they can manage. They dont care about the animals. Did you see the guy from the government say on the program they have disposed of the animals in one way or another. They were not re-homed. They probably killed them all except the tiger and 2 wolves. They only kept them alive so the program didnt make them look too bad. They would have been long dead if the program makers were not filming. 

Does anyone know who made the program, i am going to send them a link to this thread. Then they cant kill the snake or any that come up in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

I have had a mail from someone who tells me that the uk provider exists. does anyone know who the producers of the program are so i can mail them?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you would be better off asking on an Irish forum I recon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

SiUK said:


> you would be better off asking on an Irish forum I recon.


 
Do you have any suggestions sci?

The one i go on is not really that interested as it is Republic based.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have any suggestions sci?
> 
> The one i go on is not really that interested as it is Republic based.


You could try this contact page and see if they can point you in the right direction.

BBC - Northern Ireland - Be Part of the Experience - Contact us


----------



## mad achmed (Jul 5, 2008)

the reason you dont here about many peoples bites is hospitals only have to report gun shots and knife wounds now .


----------

